# brute headlights



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the factory bulb numbers on a 06 brute? Im trying to order some HIDS and need that to order. Thanks


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

92069-0005 bulb,12v 40/40w


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thank you sir


----------

